# Ratio of Women to Men in this business



## pewelsh (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently took the medical billing and coding course at the local community college and did quite well, and am waiting to take my CPC exam.
However, what alarmed me was when I went to the first local chapter meeting, there were about 60 members, with 59 women and 1 man ( me ) there.
Now I'm concerned that whether my grades were good, I have my CPC, i still may not get hired because I won't be a " fit " if 99% of the coders are women.
Did i waste my time, money and effort learning a career that I dont have a hope of getting hired into?  I've already been told by some HR people on the sly that how you fit into the department is a big issue.


----------



## ASC CODER (Feb 25, 2010)

You would do just fine in a Medical billing office. (mixed) I know a few really talented Men who are some of the best coders I know. Good Luck. Try to remember that it is hard to get your foot in the door for anyone who is starting out. Alot of businesses are wanting experience due to the fact of all the legalities. 

Good Luck


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been coding for over 14 years now... wow... sorry I just realized that   Anyways, I have worked with a few male coders and I wish there were more.  I think you will be just fine.  The hardest part for any coder just starting out is finding somebody to give you a chance to gain experience.  I don't think it matters at all if you are male or female.  I think professionalism/work ethic and knowledge is the basis for most.  (I wish I could say "all" instead of most but there are some fruitcakes out there too)  I wish you all the best!!!!!!!


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 26, 2010)

I, too, am a male who's been in the industry some time.  Honestly, it has never bothered me and certainly never been a barrier to my growth.  This shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## codedog (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a male also., and at my aapc chapter me and one  other male out of I think around 27 women? Problem? None at all! It makes it easier when you go to seminars and you dont have to wait in line long   at the men's bathroom, ha - -seriously women are also great teachers, they are more detail then men, so you can learn more, I know this for a fact !So dont let that bother you at all. trent


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know what the ratio is, but I have noticed that at the Annual Conferences that past five years, the ratio of men has grown significantly.  Its not anywhere like 50/50, but is has been more noticeable each year.

Best,


----------

